# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Dobar djeciji psiholog u Sarajevu

## loversum

Pozdrav, 

prolazim kroz fazu razvoda, pa bih zeljela da imam uz nas strucnu osobu koja bi mogla pratiti djecu. 

Djeca su godina 12 i 10. Znači treba mi neka osoba koja se razumije u rad sa djecom, koja ce kvalitetno odvojiti vrijeme za upoznavanje djece i razgovor sa njima, pa molim za preporuku, da ne trosim dzaba vrijeme i pare. Lokacija Sarajevo. 

hvala 

pozdrav

----------

